# Simulador de carta smith



## guimar (Ene 16, 2006)

Hola. Alguien conoce algun programita para realizar calculos de adaptacion de impedancias, simulando la carta de Smith?


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ene 16, 2006)

Hola, aquí te dejo una buena colección de enlaces sobre el uso de esta útil herramienta:

http://www.sss-mag.com/smith.html

Saludos.


----------



## pedrochucho (Nov 10, 2011)

aquí ay algo a ver si te sirve Saludos


----------



## retrofit (Nov 10, 2011)

guimar dijo:


> Hola. Alguien conoce algun programita para realizar calculos de adaptacion de impedancias, simulando la carta de Smith?



Busca por Internet el RFSIM99 es un a aplicación gratuita, podras diseñar tada clase de filtros, diseñar bobinas, atenuadores... verás los resultados en formato Carta de Smith, Polares, Parámetros "S" etc, etc.

Lo último que he realizado es un Filtro Notch para la banda de FM y al montarlo funciona como  en la simulación.
Saludos.


----------

